# Absorption rate for amino acid?



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't seem to find the absorption rate and digestion time for amino acid, does anyone know it? I know that the absorption rate for whey protein is 10 grams per hour, and it takes 3 hours to digest it, so 30 grams every 3 hours is what you can take in that gets absorbed.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 10, 2014)

So by your calculations you have to eat 30 grams of protein every 3 hours 8 times a day to get 240 grams of protein in....that doesn't leave much time for sleep.  You are just regurgitating some guys theory that has stuck in the foundation of broscience.  Are you telling me if you kill a workout and you eat a huge meal with 70 grams of protein your body is just going to bypass the other 40 grams of protein like a cut off switch?  Negged.  

Our ancestors survived sometimes for days and even weeks without eating only to finally kill an animal or harvest some crops.  Do you think their bodies used this supposed cut off switch?  No, their bodies used every drop of food it could because it needed it.  If your body needs the food it will use it bottom line.  And AAS make sure the body is even more efficient at using this food.  Now I'm gonna go eat about 50 grams of protein and sleep like a baby cause I know my body is gonna use it.  And it's gonna be real food cause I'm tired of relying on junk whey protein that is more than likely bumped up with crappy aminos like taurine and glycine.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 10, 2014)

This is not broscience, there are many scientists that agree on this and you can find several papers agreeing.  You can't store protein, so extra protein is used as immediate energy, or the extra protein is converted into fat. You are completely ignorant, or maybe you're the only person who doesn't shit or piss because that's what happens when you can't absorb everything you eat. It is true that AAS make you more efficient at both digestion and absorption which is what I think you're trying to say. Although not everyone is on AAS, and seeing that I don't use AAS, it makes no difference to me. But I digress, I'm looking for amino acid digestion/absorption rates.



raysd21 said:


> So by your calculations you have to eat 30 grams of protein every 3 hours 8 times a day to get 240 grams of protein in....that doesn't leave much time for sleep.  You are just regurgitating some guys theory that has stuck in the foundation of broscience.  Are you telling me if you kill a workout and you eat a huge meal with 70 grams of protein your body is just going to bypass the other 40 grams of protein like a cut off switch?  Negged.
> 
> Our ancestors survived sometimes for days and even weeks without eating only to finally kill an animal or harvest some crops.  Do you think their bodies used this supposed cut off switch?  No, their bodies used every drop of food it could because it needed it.  If your body needs the food it will use it bottom line.  And AAS make sure the body is even more efficient at using this food.  Now I'm gonna go eat about 50 grams of protein and sleep like a baby cause I know my body is gonna use it.  And it's gonna be real food cause I'm tired of relying on junk whey protein that is more than likely bumped up with crappy aminos like taurine and glycine.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 12, 2014)

Exactly thanks for making my point.  These studies don't account for protein used for energy or protein that doesn't get absorbed.  Or the state our body is in after an intense workout.   So 20-30 grams is completely within reason.  And we can store protein it's called muscle.   I said if our body needs the protein it will use it.  I didn't say it will store it like fat.  Go lift now bro you earned it.


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

Protein stored as fat he says. Looks like I've fallen off the educational wagon..


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 17, 2014)

Heres a nice little excerpt from Layne Norton.

Many &#145;experts&#146; or gym know-it-alls out there who will tell you to only consume &#147;X&#148; amount of protein at a meal because only &#147;X&#148; amount of protein can be absorbed by the body at a meal (I&#146;m sure you&#146;ve all heard this one before). Let this nonsense stop here and now. To begin with, this entire train of thought isn&#146;t even on the correct track. Hell it didn&#146;t even depart from the right train station! Assuming that you have a healthy digestive system, the absorption of the amino acids from a meal containing protein is very efficient and almost never a limiting factor. Absorption only refers to nutrient uptake & absorption via the digestive track (most absorption occurring in the small intestine). If our digestive systems didn&#146;t absorb most of what we eat than anytime you had a big meal you would have diarrhea like clockwork from the undigested material in the gut! It also makes very little sense from an evolutionary standpoint to be very wasteful with nutrients when primitive man may have only been able to eat one large meal in a day at times.


http://www.simplyshredded.com/the-truth-about-protein.html


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 17, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Can't seem to find the absorption rate and digestion time for amino acid, does anyone know it? I know that the absorption rate for whey protein is 10 grams per hour, and it takes 3 hours to digest it, so 30 grams every 3 hours is what you can take in that gets absorbed.



I haven't seen anything on the digestion time of individual amino acids. 

However, as you stated there is information on certain proteins

*Whey Protein*

The digestion time is about 120 minutes, 2 hours.  

However, the digestion time is dependent on the type of whey.  

Hydrolyzed Whey is digested quickly, approximately under an hour. 

*Benefits*

It is high in Leucine, considered an "Anabolic Amino Acid".  Since you are familiar with Norton, you probably know this.

Whey is also quickly digested.  Thus, is quickly starts the "Muscle Protein Synthesis" (muscle building process). 

"Muscle Protein Synthesis" = Increased Muscle Mass.

Thus, it is considered an "Anabolic Protein". 

*Downside*

Due to it's quick digestion, it does not allow "Muscle Protein Synthesis" to continue past about the 2 hour mark.  

Whey is also low in some other amino acids that assist in recovery, Arginine and Glutamine. 

*Casein*

This is falls more in the catagory of "Time Released".  

It takes about 300 minutes, 5 hours.

*Benefit*

Adding this to whey insures that "Muscle Protein Synthesis" continues to feed the muscles, long after whey has stopped working.

Casein has a good Leucine base but less than whey. 

Casein is high in Glutamine, where whey is low. 

It is considered an "Anti-Catabolic Protein". 

*Downside*

Slow digestion time, low in Arginine and a bit lower in Leucine. 

*Soy Protein*

It was once considered a protein to avoid.  However, research shows soy has some benefits and should be considered. 

*Benefits*

Digestion time is between whey and casein, about 180-240 minutes.  

So, soy bridges the gap between whey and casein in the "Muscle Protein Synthesis" process. 

It is high in Arginine and Glutamine.  

It ranks along with whey and casein on the Protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid Score, PDCAAS.  This is now one of the standard measurements of protein quality. 

*Downside*

Low in Leucine.   

*Synergistic Mix*

Research indicates that the whey/casein/soy combination provides a synergistic effect.  That meaning the sum is greater than it's parts. 

It is like adding 2 + 2 and getting 5! 

I've added soy to my mix and and have NOT turned into a "Girly Man".  

However, I do go to more "Chick Flick" movies and cry???

*Whey/Casein/Soy Ratio*

Dr. Jim Stoppani provides research information on the best Whey/Casein/Soy Ratio in the article posted below. 

*Supplement Research Update: Protein Blends Are Best *
http://www.jimstoppani.com/home/articles/supplement-research-update-protein?preview

Here's the ratios that research indicates elicits the greatest effect. 

1) 25% Whey

2) 50% Casein

3) 25% Soy

*Soy Freakout*

For those still still freaked out about soy, Stoppani recommends substituting egg protein.  

Egg's has an intermediate digestion time, like soy. 

With that said, the downside of eggs is that it is low in Arginine and the price.

*Pea Protein*

This vegan protein provides another protein option.  

It has a good Leucine base and has high in Arginine.  

The price is a lot less than egg but a little more than soy. 

However, it is rated lower on the Protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid Score, PDCAAS.

*Big Picture*

Protein blends provided great foundation "Protein Team". 

Each "team" member plays a position put point the board to help you win.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 17, 2014)

Fast.  Since it is already a liquid it is ready to absorb in the small intestine.  Since they are already aminos and not protein they are already broken down.  Depending on how empty your stomach is, probably minutes.  How fast does it take a beer to get in your blood stream.  Minutes....on an empty stomach.  

So now you can go lift with a clear head and drink your amino drink without fear of it absorbing at the wrong time.


----------



## s2h (Aug 17, 2014)

Not all bcaa's absorb at the same rate..depends on what's in the mix....


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

Good read


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Nov 30, 2014)

Most blends are propitiatory and they won't say what the blend is. Obviously amino acid will absorb quicker but at what general rate? I would rather take amino acid liquid because I think it would be easier to get protein in quicker and easier. There is some good info there but I was looking for rates so that I can be more efficient when taking it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 30, 2014)

There are a lot of situations where too much research is a good thing. The problem comes in when you get too much information and some of it is conflicting. Which causes no action to be made because your literally paralyzed by too many conflicting points. Having said that, would it not be a good idea to just stick to some basic rules about nutrition and not over complicate it?

As long as your not in a cutting phase eat whatever protein you want, as much as you want, and as often as you can. Amino's take them in the AM when your in a fasted state. 2 hours before a workout, and during long workouts over an hour. If someone can show me proof that if I take in amino's at a certain time they will be better used for muscle repair then I will change my tune. There are too many variables to say for sure that "X" amount of time is the right amount. What is in your stomach when you take in the aminos is a big one. How depleted are glycogen stores in the muscles when you take them in. What about the insulin factor? With or without sugar? Come on guys we could be here all night and I still have to train chest today.


----------



## spicyer (Nov 30, 2014)

Long article, but still a good one.

http://www.getbig.com/articles/protein.htm


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay so I think we can all agree that getting the amount of protein that you need daily is a pain in the ass. If you knew the absorption rate, you could more effectively use it and be able to time it out so that you don't waste any of it and can meet your daily requirements. I don't cut and I don't bulk, I just try to eat healthy all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 5, 2014)

That's just it though. In order to eat 300 grams of protein for a 200 pound guy. That's on the low side at 1.5 gr per pound. Im at 2 grams per pound, You will need to eat 6 oz of chicken, turkey, or lean fish 7-8 times a day. Every 2 to 2 1/2 hours. I',m pretty sure if you eat like that you don't need to concern yourself with the right timing. Try it and you will see the only thing you need to worry about is how to eat all that and the 400 grams of carbs you need along with the 75 grams of fat, that and making sure your meal prep is planned carefully.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 5, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> That's just it though. In order to eat 300 grams of protein for a 200 pound guy. That's on the low side at 1.5 gr per pound. Im at 2 grams per pound, You will need to eat 6 oz of chicken, turkey, or lean fish 7-8 times a day. Every 2 to 2 1/2 hours. I',m pretty sure if you eat like that you don't need to concern yourself with the right timing. Try it and you will see the only thing you need to worry about is how to eat all that and the 400 grams of carbs you need along with the 75 grams of fat, that and making sure your meal prep is planned carefully.



Yeah that's my entire thing. You get your daily protein intake quicker on amino acid than let's say whey or meat protein. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 7, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Yeah that's my entire thing. You get your daily protein intake quicker on amino acid than let's say whey or meat protein.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its not the same though. Take a look at the absorption rate in a multi vitamin. Its less than 30%. You can't cheat the system. The body knows and processes real food with a much much higher effective rate than the other stuff. The process of actually breaking it down into the Amino acids is a necessary process. Use aminos in a pinch but the bulk of your protein should come from real food.


----------

